# Up And Off To Vietnam!



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey,
I'm flying to Vietnam tonight (Ha Noi) for 6 weeks teaching English at a place I used to teach at (I've lived in HN for about 18 months).

I'll be taking a few slingshots with me (the ones I can live without or make again easily) so I'll certainly post some hopefully interesting SS Shooting videos from there! Maybe take a few pot shots at some banana trees









Catch ya in the silly country.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck dude









Catch up with u when u get back!!

Jay


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now those are some videos I would love to see.. Enjoy it over there..it's becoming a hot tourist spot!

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All the best mate, I wanna see bananas being shot tree to basket


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great! Have a safe trip.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes indeed have a safe trip, bring back some tee shirts!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great time fella


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Have a good time buddy!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

all i know about vietnam is in war movies and history books .  







hope you do a video or 2 . take care .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Have a nice trip and safe return mate!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

have fun. and I'm with Imperial I only know of it as a place about war, please take a video and have a safe trip.


----------



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

good travels and watch your back to you don't get eaten* alive!!!!

I would love to see some pics it must be a nice place.

*by bugs


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe there will be some real nice forks out there!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It happened.










__
https://flic.kr/p/2


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, now you have to make slingshot vids in various spots.

Hope you r enjoying yourself there

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I found a spot to shoot - it was next to a main road in the countryside and my friend and I were getting so much attention, we thought we'd move on. 5 minutes of shooting - was great to be slinging again.









A+ PS1 shooting a plastic bottle.


----------

